# Getting close to GB



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

With the large influx of leaks lately, does anyone else think we're sniffing close to an official GB release?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd like to think that is the case but who knows really.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't think so I say no earlier than November at the least. What large amount of leaks are you referring to?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"JacksWastedTime said:


> I don't think so I say no earlier than November at the least. What large amount of leaks are you referring to?


3 leaks in the last week alone compared to 3 the previous 2 months.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I was thinking mid-late september. there have been quite a few leaks lately, so its nice to know they are working on it. all i have to say is that these new leaks are very smooth compared to some of the earlier leaks. I think they are just taking their time so they have a completely bug free (nearly impossible) GB release.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

I would have to say with the release of the Thunderbolt 2 it will have it.


----------



## rajuabju (Jul 12, 2011)

Probably, but who knows.

And who cares, lol... most of us have been running GB for quite some time now.

I dont notice ANY performance decrease running a GB rom vs a Froyo rom, at all. And I've tried half a dozen different roms... Bamf, Liquid, Synergy, Gingeritis... any of them that have both a froyo branch and a gingerbread branch... I cant tell the difference, performance wise.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been running each of the leaked RUUs as they hit, and they run great. The only two flaws I can see are no VM notifications, which doesn't matter anymore since I switched to GVoice for voicemail, and it plays the wrong custom ringtones I have set for various contacts. Otherwise, flawless.


----------

